# lemans steering linkage rebiuld question



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

hi guys its me again. im buying a whole new steering linkage for my 67 lemans. PST has a nice kit that im prob gona get but before i do just wanted to know if anyone has bougt that kit (front end poly super kit) or knows of another company or kit thats out there. center link, tie rods, sleeves, exc. any info is appriciated. thanx


----------

